# Croatian (BCS): Tesoro ti adoro



## luca182

Come si dice in croato: "Tesoro ti adoro" ??
How to say in croatian: "honey, I adore you" ??


----------



## Mac_Linguist

luca182 said:


> Come si dice in croato: "Tesoro ti adoro" ??
> How to say in croatian: "honey, I adore you" ??



"Ja te obožavam" or simply "obožavam te" would be I adore you.

There are many terms of endearment some of which may not express what you want to say. Wait for a native speaker to help you on that one.


----------



## mdzaja

Ciao,

Puoi dire "Zlato, obožavam te" o "Dragi (Draga - per persona femminile) obožavam te"


----------



## Sintra99

Here are some more endearment terms suggestions in croatian:

DUŠO
MACO
ZLATO
LJUBAVI
MILI (m), MILA (f)


----------



## katie_here

just as a matter of interest,  honey is "med" in english, and we would refer it to someone who was as "sweet as honey", so it would be a very affectionate term. 

but could you say,  med ti adoro, or is honey in this context a different word than it is in english. 

Incidently, Honey is now being used as a term for anyone in sms messages by young people, or shortened down to "Hun" which I find a bit too personal being called "hun" from someone I've only just met.


----------



## Duya

No, you couldn't really use "med" in this context in Croatian. I mean, it would be understood, but it's not idiomatic, i.e. not how normally people affectionately address each other. 

Apart from the list of terms suggested by Sintra:

Dušo (soul)
Maco (kitty)
Zlato (gold)
Ljubavi (love)
Mili/Mila (dear)

the following ones could also be used:

Dragi/Draga (dear)
Šećeru (sugar)
Slatki/Slatka (sweet)
Mišu moj (my mouse)
Pile (Pilence) (chick)

and probably a couple of others. They're all appropriate between lovers, and some could also be used between e.g. mother and child. In most cases, using them between not-so-well-acquainted people can appear overpersonal or even obnoxious.


----------



## Sintra99

"Med" cannot be used but there is another idiomatic "honey derivate" which can be used in affectionate way: MEDENI (m) or MEDENA (f). That is an adjective meaning "made of honey".


----------



## nickitha

draga, obožavam te!!


----------

